# Daiwa Millionaire Tournament 7ht Turbo



## blacksand (Oct 4, 2002)

For those of you that think that this reel is for tournament casting only, let me tell ya that I don't think so. This reel is nice and smooth, casts very far, and makes all kinds of heads turn. I've caught 5 citation drum using this reel so far, and I am very impressed! So those of you that have one, go take it off that tournament rod and put it on a true heaver and let that bait fly out to the horizon 

Brian


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

I saw 2 at the point. One owned by WRI and the other one by a guy who drives a Ford SUV (Expedition) and they both seem to love that reel. Are you the guy who drive the Expedition?


----------



## blacksand (Oct 4, 2002)

Hey Crawfish!

Yeah, that's me. I parked beside you at the point last time I was down. I was in an Excursion on the point. You was leaving at the time I offered you some bait.You did rite because it got windy and then it rained very hard that night. 

Brian


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

blacksand said:


> Hey Crawfish!
> 
> Yeah, that's me. I parked beside you at the point last time I was down. I was in an Excursion on the point. You was leaving at the time I offered you some bait.You did rite because it got windy and then it rained very hard that night.
> 
> Brian


Rained and windy huh? It didn't stop you from catching those fish.  I saw you in the Militia Video. I got back down that Sunday nite and got me a couple the next day. I woulda stay, but SHE wound't have any it. 

Teo


----------



## blacksand (Oct 4, 2002)

Yea man!

It rained hard as chizzzit late that night. Scarred the hell out of me a couple of times in my truck. That was my 8 to 10 seconds of fame in the Militia Video. That was a helluva Bite that week. I heard it was straight combat fishing last (Mothers Day weekend). I also heard it was a bunch of selfish Muthas out there. (No sportsmanship, people didn't want to dip there rods down so that people could cast, Etc. Kinda glad I missed that one.
Brian


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

And there are people who wouldn't move down to straighten their lines out. No Hatteras Shuffle equals major lines tangle. When are you coming down again? First week of June for me and the crew. Hope to see you then.


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

Brain , funny you should say don't use on your tournament rods . I have yet to see a daiwa being used in a casting tournamnet in the US . I have the original version preturbo and what I can say about it is that it is the smoothest best balanced reel I own , blows away my abu's and penns . My UK friends do say the turbo out performs the original so it must be a great reel .
I just can't get past that horrible red scheme daiwa has used on a bunch of it's newer rods and reels .


----------



## Iceman (Jan 12, 2004)

blacksand,

I had casted that reel Easter Weekend and it was definitley the smoothest and fastest reels I have ever thrown. One issue we had when throwing it, is that it wanted to engage in mid flight and trust me it makes the most god awful racket when that happens. Did you have to make adjustments to your's in any way? I have to admit that it was a sweet reel.

Thanks,
Ron


----------



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

Yeah I got to watch Brian catch a Drum on his Turbo, lucky [email protected] Sweet lookin reel, havnt tried it yet tho.


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

*Daiwa Turbo...*

How are the drags on these? Would the slosh power handle fit this reel?
Thanks
Jeb


----------



## blacksand (Oct 4, 2002)

Crawfish,

I think I might come down around that same time. I'll see ya if I do. As far as the paddle handle, I replaced it with a Sealine counter reel handle. You just contact Daiwa and tell them you need to order a handle for a SG27LCA Sealine line counter reel. Don't order the double paddle handle. This should work fine. DO NOT try to use the SLOSH HANDLE. I think Tommy uses a black 6500 handle. I've used a Penn(975 cs) handle on my regular 7HT mounted in the center setting of the handle.

Brian


----------



## blacksand (Oct 4, 2002)

ICEMAN,

What type of handle was on your reel at the time it engaged in midflight. My experience is that this happens while using handles with a heavy knob at the end of it. I think that screws up the counterbalance . Can a professional help me out with this one?

Brian


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

*Drag?*

How abou the drag on this reel? I heard it is not very good.


----------



## blacksand (Oct 4, 2002)

Jebson,

Well, I think only time will tell. But like I mentioned before I've caught and released 5 big drum using this reel. The drag is pretty smooth, but I just don't know what the drag washer material is made out of. I'm thinking it's the same as the slosh reels. I can be wrong. I've heard some of the UK sites have better washers for these reels. 

Brian


----------

